# Word of the Day: Mondegreen



## Capt Lightning (Sep 13, 2020)

Mondegreen :  A misheard statement or lyric in a song..   eg.  In the Police's song "So Lonely".  they appear to sing "Sue Lawley" - the name of a well known TV presenter.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 13, 2020)

Well now... I just so happen to be the queen of misheard and sung lyrics!

What a mondegreen queen I am!


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 13, 2020)

We were  traveling with best friends,, when hubby  started to sing,,,"Bringing in the sheep"
It was    supposed to be, " Bringing in the sheaves."
That was a great  mondegreen!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2020)

"There's a bathroom on the right" instead of "There's a bad moon on the rise" was a very common mondegreen.  

To be fair, it's often difficult to decipher some of John Fogerty's lyrics because he sings with a weird southern-style accent, even though he was born, raised and (apparently) always lived in California.


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2020)

My personal mondegreen experience is a TV ad by a local furniture store. I though they said "We're having a huge _urine_ sale." Actually it was "We're having a huge _year end_ sale."


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2020)

I have used many a mondegreen while singing to myself but for the life of me can't recall a single one at the moment


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 13, 2020)

A friend's mondegreen until his 30s was "laughing stalk" instead of "laughing stock."   He wasn't much into history and said he always wondered why people found a plant part humiliating.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> "There's a bathroom on the right" instead of "There's a bad moon on the rise" was a very common mondegreen.
> 
> To be fair, it's often difficult to decipher some of John Fogerty's lyrics because he sings with a weird southern-style accent, even though he was born, raised and (apparently) always lived in California.



It's very Delta Blues based with some Memphis rockabilly thrown in.  I don't have a bit of trouble understanding him!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 14, 2020)

Yet another example of a mondegreen is from the Hollies, "She was a law school woman in a bad dress".


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2020)

In the song My Sharona, I thought for a long time that they were saying rice aroma.


----------

